# Old Walt is finally on line



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not exactly a new beek, but I am starting over. After six years in various stages of quiting altogether, I accidentally find myself with five colonies of last year starters. 

Recently rigged my machine with an rf link across the road to network with Roy's DSL. Joined up. Now, I won't have to nag him when he has more pressing priorities.

Have seen many threads come and go that have been treated in some detail in articles listed in POV this site. Barry has been kind enough to list them all. You might get a little different slant on a question treated there than you get from responses posted on the forum. 

Walt Wright - Pleased to be on board.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm a new beek but I think I've heard of you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Walt: Nice to see you on line. Now my phone bill can have a break from calling you!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Good to see you on line. I've read many of your articles and learned a lot.
I live just south of you in Alabama. Hope to meet you sometime.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Walt! Thank you for all of your contributions to the beekeeping community. I got a copy of your manuscripts and it really added a new dimension to my understanding of colony cycles and management. 

We appreciate your son in law, but it will be great to have you here live and in person.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Micheal


As soon as I learn how to send a PM, I want to congratulate on your web site. I particularly like the myth busters segment.

BeeAware

Made a note yesterday to look you up. Call me -Elkton Excange.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

This is great news. I have talked with you on the phone before. Actually, I invited you to come to Tulsa to speak, and then I was told that the funds had been spent on something else. (Yep, I'm that knucklehead from Tulsa). 

Anyway, I'm using checkerboarding or trying to and I'll be sure to pester you in the future. I do have three hives that are really checkerboarded at this point, and they are doing well. 

Neil in Tulsa


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I want to congratulate on your web site.

Thanks.

> I particularly like the myth busters segment.

I know you agree with a some of them.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Glad you got "wired" Walt!!


----------

